# PRP to CITIZENSHIP



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

Dear Expatriates,

I have read and followed through as far as 2009 till date and I've realized that there are more posts and replies on TRVs to PRPs. Therefore I am creating this post to assist all PRs get the recent information needed when applying for SA citizenship by naturalization. 

Kindly share your experiences, thoughts and questions regarding PRPs to Citizenship. 

Thank you.


----------

